# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  SQL 2008 is extremely slow on small database

## troubled_tony

Hello,

This is a very funny story, do this and you will see that SQL Server 2008 standard edition seems to be completely bugged :

1/ Create a basic table named TEST
    MyRowId uniqueidentifier PRIMARY KEY of course
    MyBlob ntext 

2/ Fill this table with 1500 records
    Create a new GUID and put it in MyRowId
    Put in MyBlob field a big text (1,85 MB)

3/ You see that your database is 5 or 6 GB
    It's not so big you think..... hahahahha

4/ Start SQL studio management, open a query and type this
    delete from TEST where MyBlob is not null
    (i do not test with only "delete from TEST")  

5/ What you will see is the following with a Core Duo 2,4 Ghz and vista 64 and 4 GB memory and disk 200 GB : 

   Your SQL statement never stops, after 15 minutes, i rebooted my machine, the 8GB paginated memory was full, my machine was unusable.

The only way to delete these records is to delete the table.

It's amazing, if someone else could confirm or not this fact, it will be great !!!! 

Because it's really surprising !!!!

----------


## rmiao

Did you post the issue in Microsoft sql2k8 newsgroup?

----------

